# Offering graphic design services :)



## smoogle510 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello. I run a graphic design company called "Dutch Kills Logos" I create logos and album art for very reasonable prices. (I also have two pre-made album designs up for fairly cheap!) If your band is looking to get some art done please contact me at [email protected] Or Message my facebook page. 

Check out my page HERE.
https://www.facebook.com/DutchKills


----------

